
Palantir plan to engage in disinformation and document fabrication [pdf] - stopstopping_me
https://wikileaks.org/hbgary-emails//fileid/4249/1436
======
LeoSolaris
That was the broad strokes sales pitch of an obvious strategy for a
disinformation campaign coupled with a hope of cracking encryptions that they
haven't yet found a way around. If they had, it would have been a part of the
sales pitch.

That was a cheap pitch from a corporate contractor probing for a weakening in
espionage spending by targeting embarrassing but low value public targets.

If that manages to take WikiLeaks down, then it needed to happen. Lessons will
be learned and news organizations will have to adapt better safeguards for
their sources.

Leaks will always happen when large scale covert operations attempt to cover
up unethical behavior. It would only a matter of time before another
"WikiLeaks" evolved after the first went down. The next variant will be
stronger. And of course, if this sort of attack fails, WikiLeaks will be that
much stronger for what it learns over the course of the fight.

These sorts of organizations would be better off working with news agencies
like WikiLeaks to help clear out unethical personnel that the leakers
highlight.

When catching wind of some fowl shit, shooting the people who point it out
doesn't make the shit smell better. Getting rid of the people who produce the
shit to begin with is the only effect means of preventing future stench.

~~~
stopstopping_me
Who was the contractor?

------
clydethefrog
Trump's campaign benefited from Wikileaks and now Peter Thiel is in the
executive committee of President-elect Donald Trump's transition team. Wonder
what's the market for venture capitalists to disrupt whistleblowing!

~~~
samkone
MAde laugh but totally agree. Wikileaks clearly chose sides in the last
elections. As far as I'm concerned they lost any respect from me a while ago.

------
crystalPalace
Wouldn't it be funny if the current conspiracy theory about Assange being
missing was misinformation planted by Palantir or any number of other actors
to discredit the organization?

